# Stream/Datei an VLC übergeben und abspielen



## 0001001 (25. Sep 2008)

Entschuldigung für die schlechte Formulierung der Überschrift!

Ich möchte gerne folgendes machen:

- Videodatei video.mpg liegt in einer Netzwerkfreigabe (Samba)
- Java Programm soll zur sich zur Freigabe verbinden (jcifs) und die Datei irgendwie an den VLC Videoplayer übergeben

Was ich bereits kann:
- Per jcifs zu Netzwerkfreigaben verbinden klappt problemlos
- Eine lokale Datei an den VLC übergeben und abspielen

Mein Problem ist die Plattformunabhängigkeit. 
Unter Windows würde ich einfach die Freigabe auf einen Laufwerksbuchstaben mounten und dem VLC anschliesend x:\video.mpg übergeben.

Um plattformunabhängig zu sein, setze ich jcifs ein. Damit habe ich innerhalb meines Java-Programms eine Verbindung zur Netzwerkfreigabe und der video.mpg *aber wie kann ich diese dann dem VLC übergeben und abspielen?*

Ich hoffe ich habe mein Problem verständlich ausgedrückt. Ansonsten einfach nachfragen!

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## foobar (25. Sep 2008)

> Unter Windows würde ich einfach die Freigabe auf einen Laufwerksbuchstaben mounten und dem VLC anschliesend x:\video.mpg übergeben.


Unter Linux funktioniert das genauso nur ohne die komischen Laufwerksbuchstaben. Von daher brauchst du das jcifs nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## Gast (25. Sep 2008)

Das stimmt. 
Wie siehts unter MacOS aus?


----------



## 0001001 (25. Sep 2008)

Mist, war nicht eingeloggt.

Grundsätzlich habe ich aber bei der Lösung ohne jcifs das Problem, dass ich irgendwie die Freigabe mounten muss. Und das aus Java heraus und für alle Plattformen ist auch nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## foobar (25. Sep 2008)

> Grundsätzlich habe ich aber bei der Lösung ohne jcifs das Problem, dass ich irgendwie die Freigabe mounten muss. Und das aus Java heraus und für alle Plattformen ist auch nicht gerade einfach.


Jo, das ist doof.


----------



## Ariol (25. Sep 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das stimmt.
> Wie siehts unter MacOS aus?


MacOS sollte AFAIK wie linux sein.

Vielleicht hilft ja das hier
http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch04.html#id308922


oder benutzt du die API?
http://trac.videolan.org/jvlc/


----------



## 0001001 (25. Sep 2008)

Hi,

die Kommandozeilenparameter kenn ich 

Was ich aber brauche ist irgendeine Verbindung zwischen einer mit jcifs gemounteten Datei und dem VLC


----------



## Ariol (25. Sep 2008)

was gibt denn SmbFile#getPath() zurueck?
Oder getURL()


----------



## 0001001 (25. Sep 2008)

getPath(): smb://192.168.100.105/upload/video.mpg
getURL(): smb://192.168.100.105/upload/video.mpg


----------



## Ullenboom (29. Sep 2008)

Hallo Horizontaler Tab (0001001),

eine simple Lösung wäre ein lokaler Webserver, der über SMB die Sachen holt und über HTTP verfügbar macht. Mit Java 6 ist das über HttpServer (http://www.tutego.com/blog/javainsel/2006/07/insel-einen-webserver-mit-der.html) einfach. Erzeugen einen Server auf einem freien Port und greife dann über eine bekannte URL http://localhost:4711/video.mpg drauf zu.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## 0001001 (29. Sep 2008)

Hallo Christian,

prima Idee.

Ein Problem sehe ich jedoch dabei:
Da das ja im Grunde ein Streaming darstellt, muss ich auch irgendwie mit Vorspulen und Zurückspulen umgehen. D.h. ist es deiner Meinung nach möglich, dass der Benutzer im VLC die Mitte des Videos auswählt und das Video von dort an startet.

Dazu muss der VLC ja "irgendwie" Informationen an den Webserver sende...

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


----------

